# Camera for WWE Shows



## shyivy (Sep 5, 2010)

I am looking to buy a digital camera for taking pictures at WWE shows.  I currently have an older camera, a Kodak easy share 433.  I need a camera with a better zoom and one that takes better actoin shots.  I don't want to spend over $250-300 because I would only use it 4-5 times a year. Can anyone suggest a camera?


----------



## kimsmarkin (Sep 6, 2010)

You can take a regular camera to take pictures of pictures of WWE Superstars trust me that I had a lot of WWE events. What does not know how cameras that use the stuff to save video, streaming video recorder and laser printers are allowed.


----------



## JClishe (Sep 6, 2010)

To get good action shots at a WWE event you need a long lens and fast shutter. Since you'll be in an environment with low ambient light, you'll also need good high ISO performance.

You won't find that combination in your price rance. In the $250-300 price range you'll be looking at a middle of the road P&S, which will take marginally good WWE shots at best.


----------

